# Включение выборной клавиатуры на roland fr7xb



## wladik (18 Апр 2020)

Здравствуйте. Вопрос. Если возможность изменить назначение включения выборной клавиатуры. Что бы включение происходило при одновременном нажатии трех центральных клавиш регистров, а не трёх верхних. Спасибо


----------



## kep (20 Апр 2020)

Впрямую нельзя, но есть любопытная возможность. Из инструкции:

*Замечание:* Для отключения секции Bass (или Free Bass) нажмите и удерживайте нажатой кнопку любого
регистра. Для повторного включения секции нажмите на кнопку другого регистра.


----------



## wladik (20 Апр 2020)

Спасибо за ответ. Такой вариант не подходит. Вот интересно, а есть возможность поменять местами шлейфы у клавиш регистров, тогда бы всё что задумал получилось бы.


----------



## kep (20 Апр 2020)

wladik написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ. Такой вариант не подходит. Вот интересно, а есть возможность поменять местами шлейфы у клавиш регистров, тогда бы всё что задумал получилось бы.


А в чем проблема? Почему эта комбинация так неудобна?


----------



## wladik (20 Апр 2020)

В классическом переключении например Юпитер, ясная поляна, Левша, рубин и.т.д. переключатель находится посередине это наиболее удобное расположение. У roland это реализовано очень неправильно так как помимо того что переключатель на выборную находится сверху, так ещё нужно одновременно нажать три клавиши регистров, а когда это нужно сделать быстро, это создаёт определенную проблему (((


----------



## kep (20 Апр 2020)

Понимаю, может быть Вам все-таки попробовать ту комбинацию?
Я это вижу так: Вы в начале исполнения включаете выборку, потом длинным нажатием на любой регистр ее временно отключаете.
Когда она Вам нужна, вы нажимаете на любой регистр, и она включается.
Конечно, не сработает, если вы многократно переключаетесь между готовой и выборкой, но на один раз - вполне.


----------



## wladik (20 Апр 2020)

Длинное нажатие отключает полностью всю клавиатуру( вообще всю) она становится неактивной. Но все равно Вам большое спасибо, что не оставили мои вопросы без ответов.


----------

